# Lakemaster chip WOW!



## gold jc (Apr 16, 2009)

Got my new Lakemaster chip yesterday and its fantastic. A lot more definition than my Navionics Platnium. And the offset and highlight features are the icing on the cake.

Anyone with a Humminbird unit needs to seriously look at the Lakemaster chips now that they have Ohio and the Great Lakes.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

Is it that much better than navionics??? Lol


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

ranger373v said:


> Is it that much better than navionics??? Lol


No...they aren't.


----------



## gold jc (Apr 16, 2009)

Obviously, everything is a matter of perspective. If you fish big water a lot its not that much different. If you fish lakes and reservoirs you might think it is. 

I spent almost a half an hour looking at a lake I am very familiar with and I saw much more detail. In addition, the detail went all the way to the shore were as my Navionics chip did not. For those who fish shallow water this is a plus. 

Most, if not all newer Humminbird's are equipped with the ability to change the lake water level thereby changing the shoreline and all contour lines. So if you offset the lake 8 feet down the 20 foot contour line changes to 12 ft, the 12 contour line changes to 4 ft and the 8 foot contour line ( and everything lower) changes to the new shoreline. This feature was not accessible with the Navionics chip. It is now with my Lakemaster chip. This is an outstanding feature in and of itself considering how much some lakes were drawn down last year. I can also highlight different depth ranges. Another feature I could do with my Navionics chip. 

As I said in my first post, for me a saw a lot more definition. I also said anyone with a Humminbird needs to seriously look at the Lakemaster chip. Im not trying to knock Navionics or another brand of "fish finder". Because Lakemaster and Humminbird are owned by the same company the Lakemaster chip enables all the features on the Humminbird that the Navionics did not. 

I was just encouraging those with Humminbirds to check it out and judge for themselves.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Just bought a garmin oregon 450t. is this compatible you think. New to this stuff and still slogging my way around. feel free to text me 330-801-0484 thanks, Mark


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

gold jc said:


> Most, if not all newer Humminbird's are equipped with the ability to change the lake water level thereby changing the shoreline and all contour lines. So if you offset the lake 8 feet down the 20 foot contour line changes to 12 ft, the 12 contour line changes to 4 ft and the 8 foot contour line ( and everything lower) changes to the new shoreline. This feature was not accessible with the Navionics chip. It is now with my Lakemaster chip.


Considering I fish one reservoir exclusively, and it will lose between 10-20 feet of water a year depending... This is great info!

I've got my eye on the HB Helix 5 SI,DI model. Wasn't sure about buying a chip, but now I'll be looking into it.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## OldSchool (Oct 18, 2006)

Bucks4life said:


> Considering I fish one reservoir exclusively, and it will lose between 10-20 feet of water a year depending... This is great info!
> 
> I've got my eye on the HB Helix 5 SI,DI model. Wasn't sure about buying a chip, but now I'll be looking into it.
> 
> Thanks for the info!


Good choice. 

Just keep in mind that the Helix only uses the micro-SD card so you will have to buy a Lakemaster map in that format -- you can find some of the older LM cards on sale on some online sites and/or used ones on the cheap but those aren't going to fit the Helix.


----------



## OldSchool (Oct 18, 2006)

Oh! One more thing to look at before you get all spendy with a HB unit and a new Lakemaster chip... Check for YOUR lake on the LM chip. (There is a listing of lakes on the Lakemaster web page.)
Not all of our lakes are on that mapping chip... I know that West Branch is MIA but have no clue why they omitted it. 
Ideally your exclusive lake is one of their HD lakes!


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

If you record your sonarlogs and upload them through the Navionics uploader you can add a lake that is not mapped in the chip and also as people record and upload data that they record you will get better and better charts with Navionics freshest data.


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks, OldSchool. More good info!


----------

